# TT Defense League



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

I've not been on this forum long but have been involved in other owners forums for some time.

This is the first time that I have found such a bias towards a standard/unmodified car. As if it is not bad enough that I have taken it upon myself to buy a Mk2 (I am sorry about that, I wish I was in the MK1 clique) the thought of personalising it or making changes from someone else's design appears to be majorly frowned upon here?

Why is this? Is the Mays/Thomas design the holy grail of engineering?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

For me personally, in the looks department I haven't seen many mods that have improved the look of the TT and only ever made it worse. 
I genuinely couldn't care less what someone else does to their's but if they ask for my opinion on the bit from halfords they've superglued on then I'm probably not going to like it, not that that should make any difference or anyone should care about my opinion, it's just an opinion based on my own personal taste, I can't stand JLS but thousands of (deranged? Deaf? Blind?) people seem to like them! :lol:

Be sure to check out the dogs dinner thread in the MK1 section for inspiration.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Its all a question of preference, much in the way that some women (and men) modify themselves, there will always be people who preferred the un modified version to the newer 'plasticcy' version.









I personally think that some mods add value, but am also more than happy with the original.
However, it is also the case that mods done without taste can effectively totally destroy what was in essence perfectly fine before thy were modified.









But I do accept some people just like things that look like shite.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

If i want to do something to my tt, i will do it regardless of what other people think, i do ask where i can get certain accessories/parts from, but i will never ask what do you think to this / these 
after all its my / your car and you can do exactly what you want


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

davelincs said:


> If i want to do something to my tt, i will do it regardless of what other people think, i do ask where i can get certain accessories/parts from, but i will never ask what do you think to this / these
> after all its my / your car and you can do exactly what you want


+1

As usual with these sorts of comments it is the loud voice of a small minority that tends to prevail or at least grab attention. The majority who remain ambivalent or take the quoted view (_its my / your car and you can do exactly what you want_) tend not to post to that effect and so a one sided impression of how any section of the forum views mods can easily be gained.

There are probably more modified Mk 2s loafing around here than most people realise and I suspect more than a few who do not feel the need to shout about it.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brittan said:


> The majority who remain ambivalent or take the quoted view (_its my / your car and you can do exactly what you want_) tend not to post to that effect


And thank god they don't... This is a car forum, not mumsnet. No one wants to read a forum full of "well if you like your car, that's all that matters". If you post, then you invite both positive and negative opinion - that's just how forums work.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> Its all a question of preference, much in the way that some women (and men) modify themselves, there will always be people who preferred the un modified version to the newer 'plasticcy' version.
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> ...


I still would! :lol: :lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

leenx said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Its all a question of preference, much in the way that some women (and men) modify themselves, there will always be people who preferred the un modified version to the newer 'plasticcy' version.
> ...


 aaiiii! Me too. :lol: and Pammys not bad either. :lol:

I agree with Spandex. You post up for opinions, if you just want the positive then you'd be better off asking your mum what she thinks, at least the comments will be nice ones.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> I agree with Spandex. You post up for opinions, if you just want the positive then you'd be better off asking your mum what she thinks, at least the comments will be nice ones.


And probably a more sensible answer than most


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

davelincs said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Spandex. You post up for opinions, if you just want the positive then you'd be better off asking your mum what she thinks, at least the comments will be nice ones.
> ...


 Depends on your definition of a sensible answer really, in truth, opinions are like assholes....everyone has one, but you need only take notice of your own.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> Depends on your definition of a sensible answer really, in truth, opinions are like assholes....everyone has one, but you need only take notice of your own.


I thought that was said six posts ago


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

davelincs said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on your definition of a sensible answer really, in truth, opinions are like assholes....everyone has one, but you need only take notice of your own.
> ...


 had another read, and cannot find that satement anywhere else within the thread. :roll:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

I do it cos i'm a troll. I also get a warm cuddley feeling in my heart when someone gets insulted


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

To answer Dave's original question, some people on here clearly like their modifications, or like the actual process of doing modifications and sharing those with like-minded people who duly congratulate them whilst the others either keep quiet or tell them it does nothing for the car.

Frankly if you've been blessed with the facilities and tuition to exercise some welding and make your own exhausts etc. then I applaud your skill although I doubt you're really adding anything to the car, and that applause comes in unless your exhaust wakes me up and then I tend to think you're a bit of a shallow, selfish c*nt.

And then see the fairly regular flamings about the same old "which {insert noun here} is best?" questions that crop up time and time again. Ok so when buying there can be a genuine need for advice on hardware, but if you need to ask aesthetic questions then you've probably spent too long reading magazines that tell you what to do, what to buy and what looks good this season or you care too much about being seen to have made the "right" choices.

I don't get the need to do countless modifications to my car. It strikes me as a massive waste of money for no real benefit, like the Corsa wanker who bolts 100KG of plastic to his car and then tries to make up the difference by sticking a P&O exhaust on it. Sure, I've looked on the TT Shop through all the exterior bolt-ons out of curiosity and I can safely say that in my opinion the only ones that suit the car are the ones made by Audi. Everything else looks like excess plastic, too busy with the lines, cheap (ironic given the prices), or just plain wank.

Audi is a premium "brand", and the TT is a class car (that's genuine class, not the notion of "classy" that orange slags with 5 pairs of fake lashes and hair extensions have) but TT owners seem to be the most likely Audi owners to chav up their cars. It's a subtle car relatively. Aesthetic changes need to be subtle. A pretty girl can look subtly better with a hint of makeup. Someone caked in the stuff always looks like a hooker - congratulations, you wasted 5 hours in front of a mirror to look like a lady of the night. It's the same with cars. :lol:

And some just want their car to be a little different from everyone else's, but aren't there enough options available to achieve that anyway? Oh, no, of course - because people told them to buy titanium RS4s now they _do _look like everyone else. :wink:

Horses for courses.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Odd that you (the OP) get that impression about this forum.

The individual cars (and particularly MK1s) that get most raved about here are invariably highly modified. To be honest I can't remember ever reading anybody heaping praise on a car due to it being in pristine, original condition. What you do get are people who defend the purity of the original design and don't like that to be messed around with _too much_, though minor enhancements are very popular. So for instance, putting a MK2 deep bumper on a MK1 is often frowned upon but a V6 bumper on a 225 is so desirable that finding a V6 bumper is like hunting for rocking horse droppings.

There are some very obvious exceptions. Conlechi's car was long lauded as one of the best on the forum, but guess what? Yup, Mk2 grille! Likewise, VSPURS's car is very highly regarded but carries many bodywork modifications. In contrast those of us who have done our best to keep our cars within the ethos of the original design with only very subtle enhancements tend to pass by completely un-noticed.

So I find it hard to agree with you. There are different camps on the forum but to suggest it is unfriendly to modification is a little odd.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

id have to agree with the op somewhat.. since joining the forum ive also noticed that modding the exterior in any way other than very sublty is frowned upon.. you just need to look at the amount of v6 bumpers being put on 225, and lcr splitters. neither of these mods make the car look any diffrent to a standard tt (allbeit it diffrent to the tt its now on).

but tbh tho, after trawling the net. there isnt many kits that suit the car either. its such a perticular shape its hard to get something to suit that doesnt look arse.

with a few exceptions.. cant think of all the names of the top of my head but harks and vspurs cars look good.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's hard to modify the car without looking too chavvy.

I get the impression that the MK2'ers are more hard on people, as I've seen a number of people flamed for suggesting putting a fixed wing on the MK2. Or even having their spoiler up.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

how can you say that puting a v6 spoiler on a standard car does not change the apearance ???? :roll: :roll:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

id didnt say v6 spoiler i said v6 bumper..but either way. what i meant was, altho it looks diffent to how you bought it.....it still looks like a standard tt.. just a diffrent model. i really dont understand people going to the expense of changing parts for more standard parts.

but as stated, its your car and if thats how you want it too look. then go for it.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

alun said:


> id didnt say v6 spoiler i said v6 bumper..but either way. what i meant was, altho it looks diffent to how you bought it.....it still looks like a standard tt.. just a diffrent model. i really dont understand people going to the expense of changing parts for more standard parts.
> 
> but as stated, its your car and if thats how you want it too look. then go for it.


Cos the v6 bumper looks fucking awesome matey, that's why!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's quite funny reading this thread.

When I had my TT (1999 sh to 2003ish) it started where any mods at all on Mrk I's were frowned upon. The notion that the car was a classic Bauhaus inspired design and that it shouldn't be tinkered with and that stayed for quite a while....and now it seems it's gone to the other extreme.

I'm sure as time moves on the Mrk II's will get just as chavv'ed


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh they will, for sure. Why don't owners of other Audis do that though? Simple answer: because it's an Audi and it'd look shit. :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I dunno, I've seen some chaved Audi's about.

Although the worst I've seen is admittedly a MK2 TT, two tone paint black and white paint job.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

worst i've seen are the ones pretending to be R8s...badly.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Oh they will, for sure. Why don't owners of other Audis do that though? Simple answer: because it's an Audi and it'd look shit. :lol:


Other Audi owners don't do what? Chav up their rides? Sure they do, just check out these beauty's!! :lol: :lol:

PLEASE TURN AWAY NOW IF EYES ARE EASILY OFFENDED!!























































Dreadful.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

I wished you had given better warning, my eyes feel as thou they have been raped repeatedly by 70 fat german sailors.

This has got me thinking, how much would I pay for exclusivity to avoid being associated with these fine folks.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

These photos are a clear indication of why people don't like modding. It can go very badly wrong.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

te hehe:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

puting a v6 spoiler on a TT,, is that moding,, is it not only face lift/ updating , stil original v6 or qs,, still oem !!!,,,and entirely improves the look of the earlier one :roll: :roll:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

roddy said:


> puting a v6 spoiler on a TT,, is that moding,, is it not only face lift/ updating , stil original v6 or qs,, still oem !!!,,,and entirely improves the look of the earlier one :roll: :roll:


Amen


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Is having Audi put on the official Audi body-kit modding?

Putting S-line side-skirts on a non-sline?

etc


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

either way like it or hate it.........do what you want & if u don't want any criticism don't post the pics for a reply lol
end of day the car is yours and yours alone.........loved the gull wing doors btw


----------

